# Monet's Garden



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it practical to go Monet's Garden with the MH. Can you park there or is there a nearby aire or campsite? Any advise appreciated as I'm thinking of going there Easter week.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Yes we did it in 2006

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/ralphdot/France 2006.htm#Giverny


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

We were there 4 years ago - there's a huge car park and when the gardens were closing a warden came by and kindly took us to a free aire a couple of km away but I can't remember the name.
Cilka


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1899


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We used this campsite Ray:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1620

It's quite a pleasant site with panoramic views, fifteen minutes drive from the gardens where you can park OK in the spot mentioned by ralph-dot. Advice is to get to the gardens early in the day, it fills up with coach parties by lunchtime and you'll wait in the queues for ages. Well worth a visit but won't take more than half a day to go round.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

We were there last June and it was very busy with loads of American tourists and college groups.

The coach carpark was manned by a Monsieur Jobsworth who said we were strictly forbidden unless we were on his list !

There are narrow streets with pavement cafes and we had a job to get through with a 6.50m van.

After several attempts to find somewhere to park we nearly gave up and ended back at the coach park where the irate little man waved us away furiously.I explained that I only wanted some advice and he then said try outside the Mairie,up the hill.

There was just 1 space left which was fine.

With hindsight we should have arrived after 6pm when the gardens were closed and stayed the night in the carpark opposite which is alongside a restaurant and a bit tight but would have been ideal.

Enjoy your trip.

Helen


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> We used this campsite Ray:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1620
> 
> It's quite a pleasant site with panoramic views, fifteen minutes drive from the gardens where you can park OK in the spot mentioned by ralph-dot. Advice is to get to the gardens early in the day, it fills up with coach parties by lunchtime and you'll wait in the queues for ages. Well worth a visit but won't take more than half a day to go round.


Yes. Here's us at that site:










Dave


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at the car park directly over the road from the entrance. We joined about three others and it was a very tight squeeze for our friends in an 8m tag axle. We asked about staying overnight when we bought our ticket to the gardens and were told OK. You would need to arrive early as the place the campers were parking is at the rear up quite a steep incline.


----------



## moorapples (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi, Have read this topic with interest since we are hoping to visit Monets Garden in September this year. Has anyone stopped overnight recently in the car park at the gardens. Thanks


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We visited the garden just before Easter and stayed at the campsite mentioned earlier. We arrived early at the car park and were directed by a very pleasant and jokey man with bad English to the far edge of the coach park (on the grass). He also emphasised that overnight parking was not allowed.

The garden was a blaze of colour but no water lilies early in the season.

We spent maybe three hours max there and it was heaving with Americans, Japanese and school parties by the time we left.

Steve


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Moorapples.......we will be there on 18 September with friends in their M/Home. Race you to the car park? Think I'll nip down the night before a lay out two huge towels :lol:. 

Homeandaway.....what time do you recommend to get to the car park? Have been to Monet's a few times but never in our M/Home.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We actually just left Monet's garden about an hour ago!
We stayed overnight at the campsite in Vernon;

http://www.cape-tourisme.fr/hebergement/HPANOR0270000503/Camping-Les-Fosses-Rouges.html

About 7 miles/15 minutes from Monet's place.
Cheap, no frills, pleasant site - under 10 euros for one night.

Monet's House & Garden - 8 euros entry.
An enjoyable couple of hours - interesting house and 2 lovely gardens, especially the Water Lily garden.

Coming from Vernon, the carpark on your right splits into 3 sections - there are height barriers into two parts of it, but the third area to the right is for coaches and motorhomes. Not that busy when we were there, plenty available spaces all day.

No evidence though of any campervans intending to stay overnight. We didn't see any car park attendant, so don't know if overnighting is allowed or not.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We arrived about 9.30 and there were already three or four coaches there, a couple from Denmark so may have been there overnight   

- while their passengers were staying in a local hotel perhaps!

Steve


----------



## moorapples (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks every one for your advice. We visited the gardens on Thursday 8th Sept. Thought we would try staying there, arrived at the coach park at about 4pm. Saw about 6 vans already there at the back of the coach park. In broken french asked if we could stay the night "No Problem" was the reply from the attendant. Ended up with 3 motorhomes staying the night with no problems. Thought we would get up early to get in before the rush but by about 8.45am 6 coaches rolled up with a constant flow of coaches for rest of day. But had an enjoyable visit. Phil


----------

